# How to keep ca glue bottle top from sticking?



## Split (Aug 21, 2013)

I know this sounds stupid however I finish all my turnings with ca glue and every time I am finished with the glue I wipe the novel as well as I can with a paper towel and place the top on. I then keep it vertical for storage but latly I have had difficulty removing the top. Has anyone had this problem or have a solution for it?

Thanks


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

It doesn't sound stupid and I run into the same things. One thing you can try is to put a dab of super glue remover (it's basically a gel with acetone in it) on the tip or inside the cap and close it up.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Wipe the bottle tip BEFORE replacing the cap is effective.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

Simple… don't use the cap! CA doesn't "dry" with exposure to air, so there's no need to cap it.

The best thing I've found for CA is to get some very small teflon capillary tubing and stick a piece (about 1" long) into the bottle's nozzle. This allows you to dispense a tiny bit as needed. When you're done, tap the bottle on the bench a couple of times and most of the glue will run back down the tube again. If it does clog, you can usually just pull the clog off of the end of the tube and failing that, snip a tiny bit off the tube.

If you must cap it, don't use the supplied cap but instead use a pin or thumbtack inside the nozzle. This keeps the hole clear.


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Jan 9, 2012)

MalcolmLaurel said some good things. But one thing he said is problematic. CA glue should not be left open. 
True, it doesn't "dry" like some abrasives by evaporation of a solvent. But it does set. And the chemical reaction for this setting is reaction with water, usually water vapour in the air, or natural water content of what you're gluing. I think you can see where this is going. So restrict the glue's access to the atmosphere as much as possible.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lately, I've been buying CA made by Loctite. It seems that their cap system won't allow for it to be glued to the spout. 
I don't understand why. I just gratefully accept it.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The caps that work well and usually don't stick have a little stainless needle inside that goes into the nozzle and plugs it from the inside.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Loctite Pro, best superglue I've ever used and the cap doesn't stick

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3530


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Rick:

The first one I bought (Identical to your review) had the Name Loctite on it.

It came (still does) it's own Plastic Bottle. The name has now been changed to LePage. (Canada)

Maybe they bought them out or something. They also have a Gel. NOPE! Liquid is much better.

TOP? On or OFF. Zip! Zap! No Clog!

As You said at $7 or $8 a bottle and 20 ml. it's also the best deal out there.

Actually I used it twice today. Once to fasten, and once to Repair a Break I Made!

FOR SHAME RICHARD!!! ....LOL..

*EDIT:* Although the Wording below on HD still says "Loc Tite Pro" at $8.47 this is the picture they show.


----------

